

Java 8 WTF: Ambiguous Method Lookup - jvilk
https://jvilk.com/blog/java-8-wtf-ambiguous-method-lookup/

======
based2
[http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/2qula0/java_8_w...](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/2qula0/java_8_wtf_ambiguous_method_lookup/)

